# Truck mechanical question



## caughtinarut (Jul 27, 2015)

I have a 2004 Dodge ram 1500 and whenever I turn on the ac there is an awful squeaking noise. I thought it might be the belt but it does not do it when it is just regular air running (fan) or just in normal driving. It is the worst right when a turn it on and will last about 10 seconds. If I stop it will do it again when i start again. Any ideas?


----------



## kc65 (Jul 27, 2015)

Sounds like the clutch on the compressor is slipping, tensioning the belt should stop the problem....


----------



## caughtinarut (Jul 28, 2015)

I took it to one local mechanic and he told me it was the clutch but that i would need another compressor. He said around $500 plus labor of  around $300. I didnt leave it there!


----------



## caughtinarut (Jul 28, 2015)

Another said it looks like the compressor is locking up. Man I sure was hoping it was the belt. Those compressors arr expensive


----------



## kc65 (Jul 28, 2015)

I would tighten the belt first for my own confirmation....


----------



## KrisD (Jul 28, 2015)

Get a Pull apart Compressor and do it yourself. Very Simple.


----------



## caughtinarut (Jul 29, 2015)

kc65 said:


> I would tighten the belt first for my own confirmation....


Thank goodness it was just the belt.


----------

